# forum members from Western Massachusetts?



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I was wondering how many people on this forum are from Western Mass. I live in Longmeadow (next to Springfield). If there is interest, we could try to get together somewhere one afternoon this summer.


----------



## dianeoney (Mar 6, 2011)

I am in spfld. (but lived for over thirty years in Hampden)--and think that sounds like a good idea. diane


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello Ladies! I'm in Westfield. Count me in!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey are you all going to the Springfield Craft show?? June 18 and 19.
Ahhhh Yankee Candle..I can smell it from here.

Iam hoping to make my way there. I'm in CT.
Hope you do get together. Have a fun day. Take pictures and post your group.
Linda


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

I spend part of my summer in Montague ---Northampton area.
I would love to meet with you during the time that I am there. I will be up there in July this year.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am your neighbor in East Longmeadow. I just read about the Craft Show in June at Yankee Candle. Thanks for the information.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Is the craft show going to be at Yankee Candle or at the Big E? I hadn't heard of it. thanks for the info.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I'm in Lee - about as western in Massachusetts as you can get.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Joss said:


> I was wondering how many people on this forum are from Western Mass. I live in Longmeadow (next to Springfield). If there is interest, we could try to get together somewhere one afternoon this summer.


I live in Springfield and would love to get together. Unfortunately my mobility is very limited, but I would be happy to host in my home.

Let me know if anyone else is interested. I know there are a number of people from this area on the site.

elaine


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

The craft fair is at Memorial Hall Museum, Old Deerfield, MA.

But Yankee Candle is just down the road a piece.

Hope to get there.
Have fun ladies.
Linda


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

I am from Hancock, MA...any further west and you'd be in New York state!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just want to move this thread to the front to keep it alive. It would be great to be able to get together. 

This is the first I've heard of the Craft Show. Will have to look into that one!

So looking forward to meeting everyone for a knit session!
FUN FUN FUN!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Elaine, Does that work out best to host the group? That's very nice of you. 
Should we try to meet in July for an afternoon? It looks like naughty knitter can meet in July too.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me. 
Elaine, since you are going to host, when is it best for us to meet at your home?


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> Sounds good to me.
> Elaine, since you are going to host, when is it best for us to meet at your home?


Anytime in July except the 4th of July weekend is fine for me. I'm not sure how we can pick a date. What if everyone interested PM me with their phone number and any day they can NOT come. I will give everyone a call or a PM with a date/time and directions to my house?

elaine


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

sounds like a plan in the works! this is so exciting!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Elaine, how gracious of you to open your home. Thank you ......this is going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok after that tornado tore through!!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazingly, we just had a thunderstorm and sky had an eerie color. Never lost power, kids had school today. Hope everyone is fine.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Concerned for those who have not responded. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know where in spfld Elaine is but she probably doesn't have power and I think E. Longmeadow- ifitzie- is still out too.
Please respond when you are able so we know you are OK.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi All, Thank you so much for your concerns. We are both fine and very lucky. The tornato come within 75 yards of us, but we were left untouched. Everything around us was distroyed. We have not been able to get more than a block from our house as all the roads are blocked by trees and police. We have no had power since the tornato hit until this afternoon. I was going crazy sitting in the dark with-out being able to read or knit. It really was a small price to pay when you see what so many others are going through.

We'll have to talk later about our get together because I am trying to get back to all the friends and family that have left worried messages.

Glad to know all of you are OK too.

Will talk soon.

Elaine




Hope all of you are OK too. We can tell our war stories when we get together


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Wanted to get this topic back towards the top. We have a date in mind. If you haven't already, please PM Elaine and she will give you the info. Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Jocelyn


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

The Western Mass Knitting group is going to be meeting in Springfield on July 16th at 1 O'clock. If anyone out there is interested you are most welcome. Let me know and I will send directions to my house. 

We're going to have great fun, so join us.

Elaine


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Elaine, I'm working on getting out of work that day a little earlier at least. Will let you know. Looking forward to this. You live very close to my mother-in-law.
Jocelyn


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

The Western MA Group met this past Sat. I think everyone enjoyed themselves. We did more talking than knitting, but it was such fun putting faces to the names. We have planned another meeting for Sept 17th (People are taking vacations in Aug) at my house.

If there is anyone out there that would like to join us let me know and I will get you directions.

elaine


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Elaine,

I would love to try and make it....I'm in CT - about 45 minutes to West Springfield....at least the way I drive....


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Hi Elaine,
> 
> I would love to try and make it....I'm in CT - about 45 minutes to West Springfield....at least the way I drive....


Hi,

We'd be happy to have you join us, but I think Hamden is a little more than 45min. But then you might have a heavy foot as they say. My granddaughter goes to Quinnipiac.

Would you please send me your e-mail. I use it because I can email everyone at once. I'll let you know whats going on and send directions. You could give it a try and see if the trip is doable.

elaine


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

RavinRed said:


> Hi Elaine,
> 
> I would love to try and make it....I'm in CT - about 45 minutes to West Springfield....at least the way I drive....


I hope you will be able to join us. We truly had a wonderful time getting to know each other and showing our treasures (  ) I didn't bring mine, but will next time.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

@ Elaine - I guess I may have a heavy foot but I know it only takes about 45 minutes to get to the Big E or Six Flags.....we do drive fast in CT. I am a REALTOR and spend a lot of time in the northern part of the State so it is not a big drive for me.

@Barbara Ann - I would love to meet everyone too! I am not sure how many treasures I would be able to bring as I seem to give most of mine away to other family members.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I just wanted to bump this up so it stays close to everyone's mind! September will be here before we know it!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Working on a few projects to bring to the next get together for show and tell. It's on my calendar.


----------



## MadisonG85 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

